# Grass pellets



## mtdavis254817 (Jan 23, 2014)

I read on someone's past post that they use grass pellets( horse feed) for their torts.. Well I've looked into some and found a big bag of 100% orchard grass pellets at my feed store. I was wondering if anyone else has used this, and since it is 100% hay would it be better than using mazuri. It sure is a lot cheaper


----------



## wellington (Jan 23, 2014)

I use it. Not sure the mix of mine, but I mix mine in with the Mazuri. I think it's a good thing too add.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 23, 2014)

Not necessarily 'better,' but quite ok to use. Mazuri has other vitamins and minerals added to it, but the grass hay is just grass. I would use it if I had it. Great way to get them used to eating grass. Just moisten it a bit to soften and mix it in with their greens.


----------



## mctlong (Jan 23, 2014)

Orchard hay is good, but the tort will need a lot more variety than the pellets alone.
Also, some stubborn and younger torts won't eat hay. What kind of tort do you have? Have you fed it hay before?

Out of curiosity - How much is the bag of hay pellets? I might want to get a bag for my torties.


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Jan 23, 2014)

The 25 lbs bag is $21.00 at my feed store. I have three medium sized sulcatas. An Aldabra. And an adorable Russian. I like to put a little hay in every meal mixed up with what ever their dish may be. I tend to feed the Russian more leafy greens rather than hays.. I like to find different foods they would benefit from.. I'm really eager to see if they enjoy the pellets and if it would be a healthier substitute to mazuri. Because if it is I'm going to save a fortune by switching....


Posted before I saw your post Yvonne.. Thank you


----------



## bettinge (Jan 24, 2014)

I pay $26 for a 25 pound bag of Mazuri. What do you pay? I would guess your buying Mazuri a pound or two at a time. Ask your feed store if they can get Mazuri for you.


----------



## Dizisdalife (Jan 26, 2014)

I have fed several types of grass hay pellets to my sulcata. Timothy, bermuda, orchard, and oat grass. He ate them all. Usually the grass hay was mixed with Mazuri in a 50-50 mix. The pellets soak up lots of water and remind me of fresh cut grass, only very wet. I had to squeeze water out of them before feeding. Sometimes I would rehydrate about a pound of pellets and let them dry out for a day or so before mixing it into his feed. This actually worked out pretty good. The pellets could be soaked longer because I was not trying to mix them into the food right away so they would completely re-hydrated. When the extra water evaporated the texture was more like dried grass.
I used the pellets because my sulcata was young and I was tired of cutting up hay to mix in with his food. Especially the Timothy. Lots of stems. I haven't used grass hay pellets in nearly a year. His pen is over grown with fresh grass and weeds for him to graze on and I only to need to supplement that with hay occasionally. I do feed Mazuri a couple times a week. Always mixed into some cut grass and weeds.


----------

